# Does anyone know if there's a age limit to egg sharing?



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm 35 and have been told today by the fertility clinic which my consultant referred me to that I'm too old for them to fund me though the NHS.  I'm absolutely devistated and in shock as this is the first time my age has been mentioned.  Theres no way we can afford to fund it ourselves so I wondered about egg sharing.  

I've been given a completely clean bill of health (appart from I need to loose two stone) (which I am working on) but my DH has a very low sperm count.  

Anyone know?


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Jem,

Sorry to hear about your bad news.

There is normally an age limit but this varies from clinic to clinic.  I'm having my tx done at care and their age limit is 36, (that is under 36years of age).  

For me everything has moved along rather quickly I was refered around August/September and had my 1st appointment on the 1st of Nov.  I should be starting tx in the New Year.

If you want further info about their egg share scheme their web address is www.carefertility.com



Hope this helps

All the best

Amanda


----------



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks so much for that Amanda, you've given me a bit of hope back.  The nearest one to me is in Nottingham and I've just sent them an email.  I love the idea of egg sharing, would be ideal as we'd get our longed for child and also help someone else in the process.  Seven months till my 26th birthday though, just hope theres going to be time.  

Jem x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Jem,

You're very welcome, hope everything moves along quickly for you.

All the best

Amanda


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi hun .. you should beable to egg share normally you have to of had all your tests before your 36 birthday.. also the consultant may say have egg share icsi due to low sperm.. im having icsi eggshare.. at nurture in notts [ queens medical.] they are great .. good luck hun x


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Jem,  I was at the Bridge Centre in London and was hoping to go on the egg share.  Unfortunately when I had decided to do that they then dropped the bombshell that I would have to lose 3stone.  I was coming up to my 36th birthday and knew that I wouldn't be able to lose the weight in time.  I hope that your clinic doesn't have the issue with weight for egg share...if they do though I just wanted to give you some advance warning.  

Good luck and take care
Zoe x


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

why is it that they drop these bomb shells on you .. its awfull ... 
im glad i went private as i now have pco... nhs just didnt do there job right .. all these yrs of tx and neglect .. my consultant was not happy at all .. the nhs doc is his coleage at the private clinic so was not impressed .. they say if you have pco you cant egg share , but my consultant has had a meeting and i have a case , i am aloud to eggshare after all .... dont trust the nhs ... its girls like us who have to look out for the girls just starting out ... ive been ttc over 10 yrs and is not nice so i try to give enough info to girls as much as i can ... also if they are very young /save money now just in case you have to go private .. best way .. i wish i did .. i could of paid for many tx yrs ago but was told its not bad and will get preg .. huh .. wrong again ... im hoping tx works this time


----------

